# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Усовершенствованный планшет Yoga Tablet 10 HD+ и новый Lenovo А5500 (А8-50) появились в Беларуси

## Lenovo_BY

Lenovo Yoga Tablet 10 разрушил представление пользователей о единственно возможном, однотипном дизайне планшетов. Новый Yoga Tablet 10 HD+ пошел еще дальше: теперь вместе с необычным дизайном многорежимного планшетного ПК идут отличные технические характеристики. Прежде всего, это великолепный 10,1-дюймовый Full HD дисплей 20/20 Vision с разрешением 1920x1200 пикселей, обрамленный рамкой серебристого цвета: фото и видео на нем отображается с кристальной чёткостью, а картинка как будто оживает. Благодаря новой функции Smart Display яркость текста и изображения на экране планшета автоматически регулируется  в зависимости от окружающего освещения для более комфортной работы с устройством и снижения нагрузки на глаза.
За производительность в Lenovo Yoga Tablet 10 HD+ отвечает новый 4-ядерный процессор Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 и большой объем внутренней памяти: файлы и приложения теперь загружаются очень быстро, можно в любой момент воспользоваться мультимедийными возможностями устройства. Lenovo Yoga Tablet 10 HD+ оснащен аудиосистемой Dolby®, дающей насыщенный звук, сенсорным экраном с поддержкой технологии мультитач (10 точек касания), портом микро-USB OTG для быстрого подключения внешних устройств. Также доступна клавиатура, которая поставляется опционально. Фотографии друзей и близких, самые яркие моменты жизни – все это можно запечатлеть с Lenovo Yoga Tablet 10 HD+, оснащенным новой камерой с матрицей 8МП.

*Одно устройство – три режима работы
*

Yoga Tablet 10 HD+ с обновлёнными техническими характеристиками сохранил то, что пришлось так по вкусу его пользователям: оригинальный дизайн и технологии, среди которых и невероятно мощный аккумулятор. Аккумулятор позволяет устройству работать без подзарядки до 18 часов. Как и прежде, Yoga Tablet 10 HD+ - это трансформер, работать с которым можно в трех режимах: «книга» (hold), «клавиатура» (tilt) и «консоль» (stand), выбирая самый оптимальный из них и максимально подходящий к конкретной ситуации. Аккумулятор необычной цилиндрической формы служит одновременно и ручкой, за которую планшет можно удобно держать в руке при чтении и просмотре веб-страниц, и подставкой при работе с планшетом в режиме «клавиатура» с оптимальным углом обзора. Повернув боковой цилиндр на 90°, можно поставить планшет с опорой на ножку, расположив его в вертикальном положении «консоль». Данный режим работы наиболее удобен для просмотра фильмов, видео и фотографий, при этом не требуется подпирать планшет, например, чехлом или обложкой. Устройство можно расположить на столе с уклоном под углом от 30° до 80°.

*Lenovo* *A**8-50 – центр развлечений
* 

Планшет Lenovo A 5500 (А8-50) представлен в нескольких цветовых решениях, имеет фронтальные динамики Dolby® Digital Plus, и подойдет как для прослушивания музыки, так и для других развлечений. 
Lenovo A5500 (А8-50) оснащен 8-дюймовым широкоформатным HD-экраном (1280 x 800 точек) и 4-ядерным процессором MediaTek MT8382 с тактовой частотой 1,3 ГГц. Планшет комплектуется 1 Гб оперативной памяти, 16 Гб встроенной памяти (карты памяти поддерживаются объемом до 32 Гб), адаптерами беспроводных сетей Bluetooth 4.0, Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n, разъемом microUSB, GPS.
Емкость аккумулятора составляет 4200 мА·ч. Время автономной работы: до 8 часов веб-сёрфинга при включенном Wi-Fi, до 6 часов при просмотре видео, до 2 недель в режиме ожидания.

Разрешение основной камеры составляет 5 Мп, фронтальной – 2 Мп. 
Размеры планшета: 217 x 136 x 8.9. Вес: 360 гр. 


*Рекомендованные цены:*

*Yoga Tablet 10 HD+  16GB 3G* 

Цена в интернет магазинах: 5 099 000 бел.руб.
Цена в розничных магазинах: 5 399 000 бел.руб.

*Lenovo* *A** 5500 (А8-50)*

Цена в интернет магазинах: 2 749 000 бел.руб.
Цена в розничных магазинах: 2 899 000 бел.руб.




*Справка о компании Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в https://www.facebook.com/lenovobelarus

----------


## VaLL

Отличные планшеты, с отличными параметрами и адекватной ценой. С удовольствием купил бы себе Lenovo A 5500 для учёбы.Только хотелось бы еще потроuать новую модель идеатаб A 7600

----------

